# Hogs gone wild



## tobso (Dec 11, 2010)

Renee Bousquet on Hogs Gone Wild
On June 5th the best of our show will be on. Go to Discovery channel the first half of the show is called Bully Boars. The second Hour is called Monster Quest. There is so much action in this one Hour it will make your head spin. I go to California Oklahoma Alabama and Georgia. The action is intense and the methods used are Awesome. We had a crash and had to medivac part of our crew. Thanks Renee Bousquet


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cool show I catch it often. Love the Dane that hunts on that show!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

good to know. i love that show


----------

